# Low dose naltrexone



## corian9 (May 3, 2019)

Just talked to my doctor (who is amazing by the way) about low dose naltrexone. I phrased it as "here's something I'd like to try in the future, but I'd like to give you time to do your own research before prescribing something off-label." My amazing doctor pulls up the PubMed articles on her laptop, skims the abstract, prescribes me 4mg on the spot!! Long story short, I sent the script to the compounding pharmacy and now I wait. While I wait, I'm looking to hear reviews. Also, for those it did work for, how fast did you notice an improvement? For those that it didn't work for, how soon did you throw in the towel? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## DPDrMom (May 10, 2019)

Hi, where is your doctor located. We are having trouble getting both Neurologist and Psychiatrists to even take on my son simply because he has DP/DR. We want to try Naltrexone badly. Please help. Maybe well have to travel.


----------



## corian9 (May 3, 2019)

I am in NW Indiana. It's actually my primary MD that prescribed it. She's the only one that has taken my complaints seriously. She gave me a referral to neurology, but they refused the referral saying DR "wasn't a neurological problem." I saw a psych NP, but she was like a voodoo witch doctor type and I didn't go back to follow up. I did try her "herbal supplements" for a month without improvement. My midwife just labeled me "post-partum", gave me a script for Celexa, and has shown no interest in addressing it further. My primary MD is a godsend. Even if we don't get this fixed, at least I feel like my voice was heard and somebody took me seriously and tried to help!!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

corian9 said:


> I am in NW Indiana. It's actually my primary MD that prescribed it. She's the only one that has taken my complaints seriously. She gave me a referral to neurology, but they refused the referral saying DR "wasn't a neurological problem." I saw a psych NP, but she was like a voodoo witch doctor type and I didn't go back to follow up. I did try her "herbal supplements" for a month without improvement. My midwife just labeled me "post-partum", gave me a script for Celexa, and has shown no interest in addressing it further. My primary MD is a godsend. Even if we don't get this fixed, at least I feel like my voice was heard and somebody took me seriously and tried to help!!


Welcome to the horrible world of dark ages treatment for mental ill health...

Its so bad its beyond belief...

Unfortunately because DP is not visible to them they dont want to treat it or worse still believe it doesnt exist and that we are "Just a little anxious"

I totally discharged myself from the mental health service here in Dublin years ago because the treatment I was receiving was so bad........

BTW Ive heard positive stuff about Naltrexone......Best of luck and keep us posted........


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Also dont get me started on Therapists either....They are just as bad as the shrinks and doctors........

Their favourite sayings are ................. "We can look at that again another time" OR "I see we are just coming up on the time" OR "That will be 100 dollars/euros please"

They disgust me.............


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

eddy1886 said:


> Also dont get me started on Therapists either....They are just as bad as the shrinks and doctors........
> 
> Their favourite sayings are ................. "We can look at that again another time" OR "I see we are just coming up on the time" OR "That will be 100 dollars/euros please"
> 
> They disgust me.............


Is there a difference between "therapists" and "shrinks"? I always thought they were the synonyms, the latter having a modestly derogatory connotation.


----------



## corian9 (May 3, 2019)

Just coming back to update. I've been on the LDN for about a month now and I haven't really noticed any changes. I'm going to keep taking it and hope it eventually does some good, but for right now I am super bummed. I feel like I've tried a million things and gotten my hopes up every time just to be let down.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

corian9 said:


> Just coming back to update. I've been on the LDN for about a month now and I haven't really noticed any changes. I'm going to keep taking it and hope it eventually does some good, but for right now I am super bummed. I feel like I've tried a million things and gotten my hopes up every time just to be let down.


Thats a shame...Keep trying...


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

eddy1886 said:


> Also dont get me started on Therapists either....They are just as bad as the shrinks and doctors........
> 
> Their favourite sayings are ................. "We can look at that again another time" OR "I see we are just coming up on the time" OR "That will be 100 dollars/euros please"
> 
> They disgust me.............


I was going down the route of wanting to become a therapist myself until i lost all faith in the mental health system. I don't want to be just another person involved in something that causes as many problems as it fixes. The whole system is a total mess and the people who work within it need to be more honest about how much they really don't know about how the mind works and how mental illness should be treated.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

James_80 said:


> I was going down the route of wanting to become a therapist myself until i lost all faith in the mental health system. I don't want to be just another person involved in something that causes as many problems as it fixes. The whole system is a total mess and the people who work within it need to be more honest about how much they really don't know about how the mind works and how mental illness should be treated.


This is the truth unfortunately.......

Personal Profit is at the centre of it which is pretty sad...

Welcome to the capitalist western world......


----------



## seanob (Jun 29, 2019)

I tried both LDN and naloxone. Neither worked.


----------



## Severalny (7 mo ago)

Mental health treatment is sometimes difficult to approve, and often, you are, unfortunately, on your own. You might visit a different specialist, and each one would make a different diagnosis. It’s weird sometimes, and you have to understand what works for you and what doesn’t on your own. It’s good you asked for a review because getting a 3rd person's opinion is still better. 
I would recommend you to take time and be patient. Choosing the right medication might be a long process, and it’s better to go through it than to stop on the first medication you are prescribed. While you wait, you can drink tea from https://www.aptekastore.com/en/valerian-root-12.html. It’s Valerian root tea; it helps to calm down.


----------

